# How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance???



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

I am thinking of buying a used 2003-2004 audi TT and would like to know what some of you guys pay for insurance and what company you have for insurance. It is much appreciated. I will get an insurance quote from my company later in the week. Thanks


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (BIVO)*

2001 225 Audi TT coupe , 29 years old Male , perfect driving record in MA : $1,731 per year last year from Commerce Insurace 
fixed. my insurance is not $2,100. that was with my basic insurance for my 1998 Passat. 


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 12:41 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (1.8Tabamoura)*

26, $1600, geico


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (SungTT)*

25 2000 $1100/year progressive


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (cincyTT)*

ok ok ill beat most of you...but i know its a fúck up on there part...
- 2001 225hp w/ 58000
- I have 9-12 pts on my license(forget the exact amount) which is ALOT. 
- I totalled my most recent car 5 months ago and was fully compensated
- I'm 18
- $840 a year w/ Allstate full coverage
























_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 6:25 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_ok ok ill beat most of you...but i know its a fúck up on there part...
- 2001 225hp w/ 58000
- I have 9-12 pts on my license(forget the exact amount) which is ALOT. 
- I totalled my most recent car 5 months ago and was fully compensated
- I'm 18
- $840 a year w/ Allstate full coverage























_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 6:25 PM 2-10-2007_

please tell me your still on your parents or someones elses insurance. If not i need to move there.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (cincyTT)*

oh lol I'm on my parents insurance








but ummm still...w/ my accident, i do not understand how its under 900 a year


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

23 corporate account (fathers company) 180q 01 ....suspended license, 4 traffic tickets, 2 current (speeding) 187/mo 2244/year


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXRCNG11* »_23 corporate account (fathers company) 180q 01 ....suspended license, 4 traffic tickets, 2 current (speeding) 187/mo 2244/year

i havent had a suspended license before but i have had way more tickets than that. I would run out of fingers and maybe need a toe or two and thats not counting the times i got pulled over and was given just a warning.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (ShockwaveCS)*

I'm 17 with no accidents or points against me - I pay $1253 / 6 months with State Farm... for an old Volvo. I'm looking at some '01 180 Quattro Coupes and its estimatated at $1400 per 6 months. Ouch.


_Modified by bauch1425 at 6:51 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## misterlau (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (bauch1425)*

23 w/ clean record, 2001 1.8T, 1200/yr Progressive in NY.


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (misterlau)*

i don't know how helpful this thread is going to be for you. insurance rates vary so much on so many factors including area, mileage, etc. your best bet is to get free quote from all the big insurance companies and so local ones. i also found that it is better to call a representative than fill out a form online. the online forms seem so general even with all the questions you answer. a survey of forums users from different parts of the country won't get you the best idea of how much you should be expecting for rates.


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: How much do you pay for your Audi TT Insurance??? (SungTT)*

28, 2001 225, some points- could not tell you for sure because my wife handles the bills cause Im bad with money







She knowws Id spend it all on the car







If Im not mistaken its around 80.00 a month.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i have multiple tickets, an underage dui, no accident....um.....thats it, i pay about 1300 a year on my 2000 180 quattro....full coverage too!! not bad. 
my friend jacky pays around 500 a month for her 06 tt, full coverage.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

thats redonkulous


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

im 26
1 point
02 225Q 24k miles
Progressive $204/month


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*

23 no points, 2002 225QC, $130 a month through citizens


----------



## Ugemi (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (urugly)*

So its not "free" in the us...
I pay about 500-600 € in a year. I think thats about 800$?
Thats in finland. Plus that I have had a little accidents in my past. Now I´m 28.








Allthought my car is a LOT more expensive in here (+25k€)


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ugemi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ugemi* »_So its not *"free"* in the us...
I pay about 500-600 € in a year. I think thats about 800$?
Thats in finland. Plus that I have had a little accidents in my past. Now I´m 28.








Allthought my car is a LOT more expensive in here (+25k€)









Free?








nothing is free over here man


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (urugly)*

wow.... some of you guys are LOW LOW SO LOW.
dang!
I am 34, perfect driving record, New York driver,
I have a "good" policy not some stripped out
very limited coverage plan. I am at 1400/yr
for full coverage on my 2004 TT 225QC
in the spring I'm gonna throw my Cabriolet
on there and hopefully it won't cost me much
extra to have it added.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*

Not positive...but mine is ~ $80 per month...
We pay $164/monthly (total) for our '06 Jeep Commander and my '01 TT 225.
I am 33 and I have 3 points (all speeding). My wife is 32 and she has none.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (peruski)*

-18 years old
-3 points
-2002 TT 225
-Farm bureau (which is by far the cheapest, we have shopped around)
-I pay $770 every 3 months which comes to $3080 a year


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_-18 years old
-3 points
-2002 TT 225
-Farm bureau (which is by far the cheapest, we have shopped around)
-I pay $770 every 3 months which comes to $3080 a year
















holy crap


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado SLC NL)*

2002 Audi TT 225 Quattro
20 years old, on my own
Made a $4k claim last year, and i have 6-8 points or something
$3,000 a year for full coverage though American Family
I have an appointment next week... If I can't switch some numbers around to make my monthly payment go down, I am switching insurance providers to either Allstate or Progressive.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

1100 a year full coverage 24 yrs old 6 points


----------



## Static psi (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXRCNG11* »_23 corporate account (fathers company) 180q 01 ....suspended license, 4 traffic tickets, 2 current (speeding) 187/mo 2244/year


state farm??[


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

26/m/0pts/'01 225/$1600 yr/progressive/full coverage


----------

